# [KWin] Auslastung mit X zusammen ~90%

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe KDE 4.5 installiert und die Einstellungen in .kde beibehalten.

Seitdem (kann auch schon bei 4.4 gewesen sein) ist KWin und X zusammen bei knappen 90% Auslastung auf einem Kern.

Das ist aber nur, wenn ein Fenster geöffnet ist. Je mehr Fenster offen sind, desto höher ist auch die Auslastung.

Ich habe hier mit den Nvidia-Treibern einen DualScreen-Betrieb.

Nutze ich zum Beispiel iceWM ist die Auslastung sofort wieder bei ~3%.

Wie kann ich da was debuggen?

EDIT:

Kennt jemand einen WM, der sich in KDE einpasst, ohne irgendwelche Buttons, Taskleisten oder sonstiges zu erzeugen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe KDE 4.5 installiert und die Einstellungen in .kde beibehalten.
> 
> Seitdem (kann auch schon bei 4.4 gewesen sein) ist KWin und X zusammen bei knappen 90% Auslastung auf einem Kern.
> ...

 

Welche Version des Nvidia-Treibers benutzt du derzeit? Ich hatte lange auch eine Nvidia-Karte. Die Treiber haben bei mir immer wieder Probleme verursacht. Funktioniert hat immer nur jede x-te Version. Up/Downgrade des Treibers könnte daher helfen.

Sind die Problem vorhanden bei aktivierten/deaktivierten Arbeitsflächeneffekten? 

E.v. hilft es die kwin Konfiguration zu löschen (kwin.eventsrc, kwinrc sowie kwinrulesrc im Verzeichnis .kde4/share/config).

Im Zweifel benenne das .kde Verzeichnis einmal um und schau ob das Problem auch dann noch auftritt.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kennt jemand einen WM, der sich in KDE einpasst, ohne irgendwelche Buttons, Taskleisten oder sonstiges zu erzeugen?
> 
> 

 

Sollte eigentlich mit jedem WM möglich sein. Lässt sich sogar leicht von KDE aus konfigurieren, siehe diesen Artikel.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Finswimmer

Also, wenn ich sawfish, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, einrichte, habe ich nur 1 Virtuellen Desktop und die Taskleiste wird als Fenster dargestellt und hängt so tief, dass man damit nichts anfangen kann :/

Nach dem Löschen der kwin Dateien mit kwin:

nur yakuake: 1% kwin

yakuake, firefox: 12% kwin

yakuake, firefox, thunderbird: 34% kwin

12 KDE Programme: 2% kwin

Irgendwie mag der GTK+ Programme nicht...

EDIT: Jetzt kann ich die 34% doch nicht mehr reproduzieren.

Strange

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hast du zufällig den "Verwischen" Effekt in KDE aktiv?

Der verursacht bei mir zumindest eine Auslast von >30% bei Kwin und X.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nach dem Löschen von allen kwin-relevanten Daten aus .kde scheint das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten zu sein.

Desktop-Effekte habe ich sowieso deaktiviert.  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

